# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Gdje kupujete pidžame/spavaćice za dojenje?

## Tsumami

Nakon 1,5 g. golih leđa za vrijeme noćnih podoja, spremajući se sada za (daj Bože) drugu bebu, odlučih naći dobru tekstilnu podršku za noćno hranjenje.

Vidjeh u rodilištu kod jedne mame spavaćicu koja je bila rezana ispod prsa, gdje su bili gumbići, i vrlo jednostavno se otvaralo. Nikad poslije nisam vidjela ništa slično. Možda netko zna gdje se to može kupiti/naručiti?

----------


## Tsumami

Zaboravih staviti pretplatu mailom na ovu temu.... stalno se mučim s tim novim softverom foruma... :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

Mene spašavaju potkošulje za dojenje iz H&M, otkrila ih s drugom bebom. U cicama su malo podstavljene, tak da ih drže na mjestu, a otkopčavaju se na onu kopčicu kao grudnjak. Preko imam jednu spavačicu davno kupljenu u Aniti, na preklop gore, rezanu ispod prsa (rodila sam u njoj), onda imam jednu običnu spavačicu s malo dubljim dekolteom, i dvodijelnu piđamu, gore do pola na kopčanje, mislim da je iz Mane. A imam dost velke cice i mogu poslužit obje mladom gospodinu kad zatraži. 
Inače, svako malo vidim one s gornjim dijelom skroz na gumbe (Nama, Mana...), jesu malo smiješne, ali čuvaju leđa.

Držim vam srečice za bebicu!!

----------


## Cheerilee

Ima MTČ, i c&a, h&m, pa sad što ti najbolje odgovara.....

----------


## Anemona

Ima ih preskupih u specijaliziranim dučanima za trudnice, a ja sam se bila opskrbila več za rodilište najobičnijim spavačicama koje su naprijed na kopčanje. Bilo ih je u našem lokalnom dučanu po smiješnim cijenama, bilo ih je i u MTČ - u mrvicu skupljih. U principu je dobra svaka normalna piđama/spavačica, ali da ima naprijed kopčanje. Mislim da ih se može pronači u svakom dučanu s takvom robom.

----------


## Peterlin

Borongajski plac... Čisti pamuk, kopčanje do struka. Cijena prihvatljiva... I danas se tamo snabdijevam. A potkošulje sam znala razrezati bez žaljenja...

----------


## Tsumami

> .... A potkošulje sam znala razrezati bez žaljenja...


 :Laughing: 

Thx, cure!

----------


## Zara1

nije stvar u piđami ili spavacici
kupi jako dobre elasticne potkosulje i ne bi ti trebalo biti zima
ja ima dvodjelne piđamu i obavezno ispod potkosulju (zimi)
samo spustim malo potkošulju i bez beda sisa već 2,5 godina  :Wink:

----------


## Žabica

Ja se krpam sa trudničkom piđamom iz Beti, full je dekoltirana i sa rastezljivim potkušuljama. Potkušulje su mi draže rješenje. naš je problem što se tokom cicanja u noći, ali i po danu obje namočimo jer mlijeko curi i curi.

Ovakvih spavaćica na gumbe sam viđala na placu. Mene gumbi žuljaju tako da ih ne kupujem.

----------


## kikidee

Ima od La redoute (kataloška prodaja)
http://www.laredoute.hr/katalog/SS2010/index.html

----------


## acqua

i ja imam rastezljive potkošulje ali mi je prevruće u njima spavati. super su potkošulje za dojenje iz hm-a. pidžame s gumbićima/spavačice imaš za kupiti čak i u mercatoru ili intersparu.

----------


## Buba4

Ja sam kupila spavaćice koje naprijed imaju drikere, razrez je skoro do struka. Koštale oko 90 kn komad ma Jarunskoj tržnici (trgovina pored Hrvatske lutrije ne znam kako se zove)

----------


## Tsumami

Ok, dakle - pravac pa na plac. Praktična rješenja su uvijek jednostavna :Smile: . Thx!

----------


## (maša)

Na placu (Črnomercu) ima prekrasnih spavaćica za dojenje sa fora aplikacijama i nisu bapske ...50-70 kn su cijene

----------


## Rivendell

U H&M-u sam kupila neke haljinice ljetne, jako jeftino oko 70-tak do 100-injak kuna, na kopčanje, koje ću koristiti kao spavaćice  :Smile:

----------


## Manuela.

ja sam svojoj kolegici za rođendan na e-bayu kupila prekrasnu trudničku spavačicu na prklop, rezanu ispod prsiju!
ima raznih modela po prihvatljivim cijenama! :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Nikad ni lipe nisam potrošila na takve stvari, a dojim već sveukupno cca 5 godina...i više!
Za bolniuc mi se čini suludo dati puno para za neku takvu stvar jer se zakrvari, zafleka ovi ili onim. Besmisleno. Imam hrpu starih majca za po doma (a koje nisu neke rascufane ili poderane ili poflekane) koje su odlične i praktične za dojenje. Imaju veliki dekolte...A čak i u rodilište sam nosila te majce + dole neku pamučnu ili laganu trenirku ili kratke panučne hlačice...A ionako su te stvari kasnije neupotrebljive.

----------


## dmagi10

Ovs

----------


## mejan

podizem temu  :Smile: 
narucila bih pidzamu ili spavacicu za trudnice/dojilje a da ne prelazi 120kn (iako mi je, iskreno, i to puno).
hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Nisu ti tako bitne te spavaćice. Ako imaš bilo koju doma, samo škarama odrežeš do grudi za dane dok si u rodilištu. Neće biti za kasnije nošenje, jer budu zaflekane.
A doma vjerojatno nećeš biti u spavaćici, nego majici i trenirci.
Ako ti je bitno da uvijek izgledaš tiptop, zanemari moj komentar.

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto za bolnicu bolje je ne imati svoje ili ako  baš želiš dovoljno je uzeti neku dovoljno široku majcu kratkih rukava,em što ima krvi na svakom koraku em što curi mlijeko ko u potoku
Za po doma nosiš tak i tak kaj hoćeš

----------


## jelena.O

U bolnicama dobiš njihove spavačice a ako se dovoljno rano probudiš možeš i svaki dan imati novu i mijenjati kako hoćeš.isto je i s odjećom za klince

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemaš potrebe za tim. U rodilištu cirkuliraju njihove iskuhane na visokim temperaturama, a doma kada stigneš možeš na sebe obući baš bilo što. Ne mora biti spavaćica.

----------


## ivana s

Meni su te bolnicke spavacice uzasno krute i neudobne, osim toga ogromne su. Jedva sam cekala doci u sobu i obuci svoju spavacicu. Poslije toga sam ih normalno nosila, nisu bile uopce isflekane. A jako su mi korisne i kasnije, za vrijeme dojenja. Piđame su mi neprakticne jer moras dignuti majicu pa su gola leđa. Jedino ako su na kopcanje.

----------


## VeraM

Možda bi bili prakticnije potkosulju ilu top za dojenje i pidzamu na kopcanje preko, tako sam ja. 
I ne dobije se baš u svim bolnicama njihove spavaćice, ja  sam imala u mom rodilištu njihovu samo za porod, kasnije nakon tusiranja moje. Tako da ce joj mozda trebat u rodiludtu, tko zna di ce.

----------


## Kosjenka

Ja sam u osječkoj bolnici morala imati svoje, te iste sam nosila još mjesecima doma pod obavezno(za spavanje naravno) a onda ih pomiješala s običnim pidjamama. 
Doduše ja sam imala obične pidj i spavaćice na kopčanje, ne znam da ima nekih posebnih za dojenje.

----------


## Lili75

Ja kao ivana s. Svoju spavaćicu na gumbe da se lako otkopča,a imaš je i za poslije.

Bolničke prekrute, neudobne i brate velike 3 broja, užasan osjećaj. Moja mi je bila preporod. :Heart: 

I puno sam se nosila i doma.

----------


## mejan

divne ste!! hvala vam  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
ma frendica mi je rekla da ce mi trebati nekoliko komada, a ja te spavacice inace nikad ne nosim i glupo mi kupovati, a pogotovo davati tolike novce. uzela sam prije nekih dva mjeseca u lidlu potkosulje za dojenje tako da cu njih koristiti  :Smile:  
sto mi jos preporucate kupiti? prva mi je trudnoca pa nemam iskustva, termin je na ljeto... 
grudnjaci za dojenje?

----------


## VeraM

Ti iz lidla su se meni pokazali odlični,  uz upijajuce blazinice ne treba nista vise za noc. Za dan sam imala grudnjake za dojenje isto iz lidla, uštimani su da super funkcioniraju s njihovim topovima. Imala sam i 2 njihove pidzame za trudnice, naprijed su na preklop, meni je super funkcioniralo sve zajedno. Te pidzane za trudnice sam nosila mjesecima iza poroda, stvarno mi se isplatilo sve zajedno.
Evo malo reklame za lidl.

----------


## mejan

ma ja ga isto obozavam i sad su dobili lijepe grudnjake za dojilje ovaj tjedan ali zbog cjelokupne situacije kontroliraju ulaz kupaca pa red zna biti preko cijelog parkinga tako da uopce nisam ulazila, a htjela bih  :Sad:

----------


## Vrijeska

ljeto - za po doma - uska majica na bretele i ispod jastučići 
za van - neki grudnjak za dojenje i nešto široko u dva dijela (s hlačama)

----------


## mejan

hvala vam svima na savjetima!! :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
uspjela sam kupiti jeftinu pidzamu u intersparu, imam od prije cetiri potkosulje iz lidla i dva grudnjaka za dojenje. mislim da sam dobro opskrbljena za ljeto  :Grin:   :utezi:

----------


## VeraM

Mislim da je ok. Ljeti se sve brzo suši, ako ujutro opereš ono što je noću sflekano, do navečer je suho. Drži se  i sretno.

----------

